# How to Break the Cycle?



## MrsFooter (Nov 3, 2009)

I got myself sick by working too many 16-hour days in a row, not getting enough sleep, and not eating properly or regularly. (This sound like anyone else's life?) I'm taking today off, but I've got five more long and full days ahead of me before my next day off. I'm hoping I'll clear up this bronchial infection by tomorrow morning, but I'm worried that with my body's immunities weak, it won't get a chance to really heal.

The nature of our industry is that it's very physically demanding. Hours are long, meals can be irregular, and we're very physically active. It is what it is. So how do you keep yourself healthy? What steps do you take to keep your body healthy and prevent illness and injury? And once you do get sick or injured, how do you get yourself healthy again while staying *so* physically active?


----------



## RichMoore (Nov 3, 2009)

Mrs. Footer,

You are most likely not going to like what I am about to say, but the simple fact is, you must take care of yourself, because no one else is going to do it for you.

As professionals in an industry that makes incredible demands on our time and our bodies, we MUST take care of ourselves....that much is obvious, but how do we do that? We take our own food to the job and feed ourselves....we get the rest that we need and when we are ill or too tired to do a job, we do not take the job....someone else will take the job and do it and the show will go on, with or without us.

I know that we all think that we are irreplaceable and that if we are not there the show will never happen, but that is just not so. The show will most likely not come off as well if we are not there, but hey....that's show business.

I am 63 years old and have been working in this industry since 1967 and have been where you are health-wise. I am no longer bullet proof, but I can still do the occasional 16 hour day, when necessary, although I do my best to not work those kinds of hours anymore. I eat right and always take my food with me to the job....I get the rest that I need and when I don't feel well, I go to the doctor. Sorry for the following comparison, but we are like actors, in the sense that our 'instruments' are our bodies and if we don't keep the 'instrument' tuned, it doesn't play well.

Slow down and heal yourself. If you are not well, you cannot put out the 110% effort that we all strive to put forth. You will make mistakes and put yourself at further risk as well as others. It is to your benefit to refuse a job if you are not well and on top of your game. Sure, athletes play when they are injured, but then we don't make millions of dollars a year either.

I hope that you listen to what this old man is telling you, 'cause he's been there and done that several times. You only get one body in this play and you had best take care of it, if you want to use it in the fourth act.

Please, take care of yourself and get well.

Sincerely,

Rich Moore


----------



## Kelite (Nov 3, 2009)

How do we stay healthy? I'll tell ya- blackstrap molasses and Beam.... on ice.



*wink *wink _just kidding_


IMHO the big winner has to be rest, and I'm certainly not the poster child of that one. It's difficult for anyone with a life (or lives, if you've got a family) to keep up with the desire to be all places and do all things, and still sleep at least 6 per night (or day, depending upon your schedule).

Rich is spot on with diet, as the machine doesn't run well w/o fuel. Decent fuel is even better, when you really think about it. 

I've been a strong proponent of the homeopathic cold fighter ZICAM, though recently we're being told that a rose by any other name WON'T smell as sweet. Heck with the media hype- it works.

Surely I speak for many when I say, *ahem *"Hey Girl, get back to bed and get better!"*


----------



## ship (Nov 3, 2009)

A vitamin breakfast every morning and by chance that I tend to burn thru illness fast and have career that allows for time off when wanted as long as not abused. Let me hope such a a thing works for like another 15 or 20 years. Wifie after that helps ensure I eat mostly properly and sleep in my 30min. anti-grumpy nap during lunch every day after I eat properly. Sufficient sleep also at night.

Wear yourself out and your body wants a catch up. Fine for a short period of time but it does need a catch up in allowing for afterwards. I keep myself mostly to like a 16hour day at home or work as an overall concept but get sleep as an absolute beyond that or do catch up.

Wifie in eating better but not taking her vitamins often or nearly as many is sick more often and works less hours overall at home or work. For sure that some can work out of enjoyment without it playing on one's health and with her not taking a vitamin breakfast that at times it could play a role.

This also given I'm different than her and I don't live a healthy diet in general and no doubt in the long run will pay more for it.


----------



## photoatdv (Nov 4, 2009)

I do find it's kind of ridiculous... especially in the freelance world... that this industry is expected to work 18+ hour days and never be sick (or never let them know you're sick). I know I found it a little disturbing when a tech I know ignored an injury because of a show and it didn't turn out well. In the long run really should someone be (more or less) forced to ignore an injury (not work related) that turns into a permanent injury. Yes, it wasn't strictly it had to be done then or it couldn't be fixed, but what would have been a fairly minor surgery then, would now be pretty major and difficult.

That's one thing that makes me question just how great the industry is. I know on occasions I have ignored things because "the show must go on", but none have been bad, and if anything have just taken a little longer to heal.


----------



## Drmafreek (Nov 4, 2009)

Wow, talk about perfect timing. This past week my body finally quit on me on Friday night. I was working the Haunted Theatre, a fundraiser for SETC, and as the night progressed I slowly felt worse. By 1 am I was ready to get home, get som rest and be ready to coach my son's soccer game in the morning. Well, needless to say, it ended up being flu like symptoms by midday Saturday. Unfortunately I was the faculty member that had to be there for the Haunted Theatre, otherwise it was a no go. So in I went at 6:30 pm only to sleep on my office floor until 1:00 am.

Sunday I had to load in a set at 1:00 pm, and then had meetings and finishing the set on Monday. Had a fever all the way till Monday about 3:00 am when it finally broke. 

I always want my students to get rest when they are sick. And I finally heeded that advice. After some work on Monday I went home and stayed home until this morning. It makes a world of difference. Rest is imperative. What I tend to find in the student world unfortunately is most "sickness" is a mild cough and no other symptoms. Many times, they just don't feel like coming into work. But I tell them, if they feel like they need the rest, or that they are contagious, then they should stay home.

Obviously the major obstacle in theatre is that the show must open. It's just how it is. And the way I've learned to make sure that happens is that I train my employees to be exceptional workers and tell them there is always the possibility that I won't be there. As I get older, taking care of myself is becoming more of a priority. I remember in the late college years I'd work until I fell over. This usually is the reason for accidents. So get the rest you deserve and come the next day to kick some butt.


----------



## soundlight (Nov 4, 2009)

I've worked when I've been sick so many times. I've found the keys to preventing this are eating enough food, sleep and vitamins, and when you're sick you should have a bag of Vitamin C drops. I live by those things. As much as I always want to do something else after work, usually sleep is the best remedy. And as much as I often skip over breakfast, it does wonders when you're sick.

I've often wondered about this in the industry as well - at this point in time, I really don't even think about being sick as an effect on work, I just suck it up, pop my vitamin C drops, and get plenty of sleep. I often think though - a day off from work would probably shave two to three days off of being sick.


----------



## shiben (Nov 4, 2009)

I have found this situation becoming more and more critical for me as well recently. I always feel terrible though when its the last dress rehearsal and I am getting sick. Never a good thing. Feeling terrible tonight too. I have found for me the biggest problem with eating right is that I never have time to go to the store. I work 6 days a week, have 15 credit hours of classes, and am actually trying to pull decent grades. I am usually at school from 8 in the morning until 10 or 11 at night... And I take the bus to and from school, adding an extra half hour on either side of that equation... Actually, battling depressing what with seeing the sun 2 or 3 times a day max is for me the hardest part.


----------



## skienblack (Nov 4, 2009)

shiben said:


> Actually, battling depressing what with seeing the sun 2 or 3 times a day max is for me the hardest part.



I agree 100%. When you feel lucky to see the sun during the day it sucks! My strategy to combat this is to make sure I go outside, if only for a few minutes, a couple of times in the middle of the day. It helps you stay alert all day and generally leads to feeling better at the end of the day.


----------



## JChenault (Nov 5, 2009)

shiben said:


> I have found this situation becoming more and more critical for me as well recently. I always feel terrible though when its the last dress rehearsal and I am getting sick. Never a good thing. Feeling terrible tonight too. I have found for me the biggest problem with eating right is that I never have time to go to the store. I work 6 days a week, have 15 credit hours of classes, and am actually trying to pull decent grades. I am usually at school from 8 in the morning until 10 or 11 at night... And I take the bus to and from school, adding an extra half hour on either side of that equation... Actually, battling depressing what with seeing the sun 2 or 3 times a day max is for me the hardest part.



I am not a doctor - nor do I play one on TV - but I would suggest that you start taking vitamin D on a regular basis. You get vitamin D from sunlight hitting your skin. You don't get a lot of that in the theatre. 

I'm not saying it is a panacea - but it helps me a lot.


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Nov 5, 2009)

The main thing I do is try to get a real 6 to 8 hour sleep at least 2 nights a week. I feel better the next day and any injuries or sicknesses I have contracted are given a chance to heal.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 5, 2009)

Now that I work on a permanent show, I have things a little easier, but I still stick to being prepared. When I work I have a few things with me at all times: my tools, something to do (book), and something to eat (healthy). Rest is the best medicine. When your body is tired, it can't work right and will continue to worsen. I learned over the years how to fall asleep quickly so that I can power nap during break times (be sure to let someone know where you are and have some sort of alarm to wake you up). Eating healthy is the key (vitamins are great, but there's some question about differences in the vitamins such as natural D from the sun versus vitamin supplement). Drink brewed tea instead of soda, avoid artificial sweeteners (including high fructose corn syrup), avoid fast food, those kind of things. Don't feel obligated to go out with the crew after work when working long hours. Sleepy driving can be more dangerous than drunk driving. 

So, when you ask how to break the cycle, is that how to break being sick or how to learn to say "no" to work?


----------



## MrsFooter (Nov 6, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> So, when you ask how to break the cycle, is that how to break being sick or how to learn to say "no" to work?



I meant how to return to full health when you're continuously working unhealthy hours before your body has gotten a chance to return to full strength. Saying 'no' to work, I'm afraid, isn't really an issue.

I'm currently employed as Head Electrician for a good-sized roadhouse theatre, so anytime there in an event in the space, I'm expected to be there. As anyone who's been part of a tour to any extent knows, these days are long, often beginning at 9am and not ending until close to midnight, and we've got shows in the space at *least* 5 days a week, if not more. So it's not really like I can graciously turn down a job because I'm over-worked; if lights turn on in the space, my bum has to be there, too. 

Luckily, I work for a boss for whom my health and well-being is a priority, and encouraged me to take the time off I needed. I have also worked very hard to ensure that I'm *not* irreplaceable, making sure that my co-workers know how to run the rig and making things very user friendly so that if I do need to stay at home, someone can easily step in and run things.

That being said, after three days at home, I'm still going back into work before I'm 100% back to health. (We'll say I'm at 80%.) So my question is, going back to the crazy hours and unhealthy lifestyle before I'm back to full-strength, what advice do you have for keeping myself from just getting sick again and again and continuing the cycle?

(The advice so far has been great; I went to Walmart last night and stocked up on vitamins, orange juice, and fresh fruit!)


----------



## jessamarie6 (Nov 6, 2009)

I think one of the biggest things to do to try to break the cycle is to take it easy at work. You took time off, which is great, but you can't go trying to make up for that time off right away when you get back. You've said yourself you are still at about 80%. If you go in and try to give the job 110% your 80% body will not be able to handle it and you're right back into the cycle. You've trained your crew well, so now is the time to ask a little more of them. Let them know what is going on for you healthwise and maybe lean on them a little more. Something along the lines of "I'm here and I'm going to do as much as I can, but I'm not fully healthy yet and I'm going to need you to help me out a little more than usual and pick up the slack." Hopefully if you've got a good relationship with your crew they will understand when you take a few more breaks than usual and ask them to take on more of the physically demanding tasks.


----------



## Grog12 (Nov 9, 2009)

Interesting enough this has been a topic at USITT several times and will be again this year

Healthy Technician II 1:30 PM - 3:00 PM 
This is a follow-up to the very popular session presented at the Louisville and Houston Conferences. The focus of this installment will be stress-relief techniques, exercise, and ergonomics.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Nov 20, 2009)

Another thing to try for prevention (or possible re-infection) is to gargle with salt water (or a good antiseptic mouthwash) twice daily for at least 30 seconds at a time. Also swab your nose with a Q-tip dipped in hydrogen peroxide twice daily (or use a saline nasal wash). Since colds are contracted most often through the mouth and nose, this will help you in combatting them. Most often they enter but have to grow in that environment before spreading to the rest of your body. In addition, hot liquids (my grandma used to have me drink hot Jell-O, now I prefer tea) will help keep your mouth clean of infections, but in general, keeping yourself hydrated is very important. Your body needs the extra hydration to help it remove toxins from your body.

If you are already sick, zinc helps your body absorb the vitamin C which will help your body to combat the sickness. Garlic helps your body to produce white blood cells.

If you are sick and have to return to work, play it safe. If your employer knows that you are under the weather and is ok with you being there, they should allow you to avoid certain tasks. Your body will be weakened, so don't exert yourself by unnessesary heavy lifting. Don't climb to heights. Be conscious of your habits to help avoid spreading your cold to the rest of the crew (since you need to depend on them especially). Take your breaks outside in the sunshine (or in the lobby if sunlight is coming in and it's too cold outside). Rest whenever possible.


----------

